# Seattle to Roseville in July



## Rob Wright (Jan 24, 2017)

I will be travelling from the UK to Seattle in July and later on to Roseville to visit family. I prefer to travel by train if possible to see more of the country close up. I have not yet spent any time in Oregon and would love to stop over somewhere between Seattle and Roseville. I am unable to drive. Can anyone suggest somewhere interesting to stop over en route? I have two or three days to spare. Any suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 24, 2017)

If you haven't visited Portland it is a great City to explore, and you don't need a car at all!

Something for everyone in the City of Roses! (The Hotels can be pricey so look into the Hostels, B&Bs etc.

Second choice would be the Bay Area around San Francisco.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2017)

Eugene, OR is nice too.

July is the the middle of Amtrak's high season (summer) and trains are often near capacity.

The earlier you book, the better.

From Seattle to Eugene you have the option of using Amtrak's Cascade trains in addition to the Coast Starlight that runs up and down the west coast.

To get to Roseville, CA you would get off the Coast Starlight in Sacramento and catch a Capitol Corridor train or the California Zephyr.

Roseville is only some 16 miles from Sacramento and both are on the Interstate-80 highway so your relatives could opt to pick you up in Sacramento.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 24, 2017)

I very much enjoyed Portland on visits, and as Jim says, no need to drive, as it has a good bus and tram system.

Ed.


----------



## BCL (Jan 24, 2017)

I think we went over this before, but not about what to do on the way.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/68411-seattle-to-roseville/

Portland was mentioned. Another possibility is Crater Lake National Park. There are tours that leave from Klamath Falls, Oregon along with Amtrak bus service to the park.

I've been thinking of maybe a day trip to Chico, California. myself, including a visit to the Sierra Nevada Brewing Company. Another possibility is to just go further to San Francisco (a bus will take you there) and then come back to Roseville. There's a couple of direct trains to Roseville, along with connecting bus service. If you're visiting relatives, maybe they're already thinking of taking you to San Francisco?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you all for your time making these suggestions. It gives me a great start on my planning.

BCL - your comments last year were appreciated but, In fact, I ended up travelling from Roseville to Las Vagas instead (long story!). That was an interesting journey, mainly by coach, but saw plenty of the countryside. This year though will definitely be Seattle to Roseville with a stop over - somewhere.

Bob Dylan, KmH, caravanman thank you too. Much appreciated.


----------

